# Long Term Rental



## LindaYea (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a long term rental for myself and my 2 large dogs, a Golden Retriever and a Bernese Mountain Dog. I do need a garden but not a pool and I dont mind which area as long as its not too isolated. If anyone has anything they think would be suitable perhaps you could let me have some details.

Many thanks


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

LindaYea said:


> I'm looking for a long term rental for myself and my 2 large dogs, a Golden Retriever and a Bernese Mountain Dog. I do need a garden but not a pool and I dont mind which area as long as its not too isolated. If anyone has anything they think would be suitable perhaps you could let me have some details.
> 
> Many thanks


My friends have got a villa to rent half an hour from Sevilla. It is in the country. It has three bed, 2 bath, lounge/diner and kitchen. It has a large pool and is set in 2000sqm of dog proof garden. I think they are looking for 450 euros a month + bills. If you are interested I will give you their e-mail.

Caz


----------



## LindaYea (Oct 3, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> My friends have got a villa to rent half an hour from Sevilla. It is in the country. It has three bed, 2 bath, lounge/diner and kitchen. It has a large pool and is set in 2000sqm of dog proof garden. I think they are looking for 450 euros a month + bills. If you are interested I will give you their e-mail.
> 
> Caz


Hi Caz

Thank you for your message. If you could let me have their email address I can contact them.

Regards
Linda


----------

